# JBL Synthesis oem stereo in Toyota Avalon



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Anybody heard this before? it has an 8 channel 360w amp, front components, center channel, rear fill, and a sub in the rear deck.

http://www.toyotajbl.com/


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

I heard it while test driving the Avalon and it is the best OEM system I've heard (I haven't heard Audi's B&O system). My WIFE (just got back from the honeymoon  ) ended up with an Avalon with the standard system but it also has some form of surround logic. I'm just going to upgrade her drivers, power, and add a sub.


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

my mom has that option in hers. It's meh. one step above the jbl premium setup in her last Avalon (2003). I turned on the surround function and it is wacky. It uses a center speaker mounted on the top surface of the dash firing at the windshield. It is a strange sensation to listen to. It draws the sound away from you, but it becomes lopsided and I guess a bit sloppy. I'll have to give another listen. Besides that I'd say typical OEM. No midbass impact to speak of. good height. I had to set the mid to +2 in order for it to not sound dead. I've always done this with my parents' avalons (they've been through several) as it makes the music more appealing. Once again I'd have to give another listen to be better able to describe this. The subwoofer, though far from being a bass monster, is much nicer sounding than that of older avalons. It handles higher volumes without the happy-slappy number I remember of them.

To give this some context, the only factory sound system I've heard that really impressed me so far was the Dynaudio package in the new Passat. So damned natural and great fun to blast. It got me into this hobby really. The new 335i's sound system has potential as well, but the owner of the car I got to experience messed around a lot with the tone settings and introduced a fair bit of distortion at the same time. The BMW has impressive bass to me though.


----------



## audioman42 (Oct 20, 2006)

Screw the sound - did you _drive_ the 335i? What a performer...


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

2 words: Land missile. Never before has a car goaded and egged me on to drive it faster. The roar is so rewarding and save the on/off switch of a clutch it has (I'm used to VW's long throw) the whole experience is instantly rewarding. It did make me feel sort of self conscious driving it though, as if I was underdressed or something like.

More insight from the synthesis system:
I just rode in the car again. From memory it can take a good ammount of volume in stride which is impressive for an OEM system. there is an emphasis on midbass but nothing to shake the pants (understandable). I feel like it's missing a bit in midrange response but that could deal with the capabilities of the drivers used and the separation of the tweeters (a-pillar location) and the midbasses (forward lower door). Also there is a bit of sloppiness, distortion I guess, at high volumes from the doors. The surround feature sucks to me. It does draw your ears far forward to the leading edge of the dash, but it slams the "stage" shut. With the center channel disabled stage sounds more open, albeit drawn a bit back. I don't fully percieve what range of frequencies the center channel covers . The subwoofer is nice support. I like how it blends in with the rest of the sound system. Subbass isn't prominent, but it's there and from my limited experience it produces lows nicely. Put another way, it doesn't draw attention to itself. After a bit of time concentrating I can hear that it's behind me, but the midbass emphasis of the door speakers masks its location especially at lower volume. This second set of observations was made with the mid setting at +1 and everything else set to 0. Songs I used so far were Michael Jackson's "Baby be mine" and "Starting something", snippets from an old talib kweli albumn. I'm going to go back within the hour to sample a Yo Yo Ma albumn I'm very familiar with and the soundtrack to Appleseed which I have listened to quite a bit as well. I'll post up my thoughts on those.


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

I think I understand the nature of the beast a bit better now. First i listened to "underdog" and "dive for you" by boom boom satellites. electro J-rock. Knowing these songs fairly well I picked up on how bass heavy this system is when set completely neutral. I listened with volume at around 30. All the door speakers are working to prouduce bass along with the sub. there is a very unique beat in "dive for you" that the subwoofer nails really nicely. It's a low impact and it gives the impression it's hollow or getting sucked away. I like how it's reproduced in the cabin. midbass to subbass and trebble seem to take emphasis here.

I also listened to the first three tracks from Yo Yo Ma's _Solo_. It's odd, but I really hear where all the speakers are listening to this. It could be that I'm just so used to hearing this albumn using earphones. While the sound is full and you can feel the body of the cello, it lacks a bit of its voice. Once again this is a midrange issue to me. I've gotten used to hearing the friction of bow dragging across string, bow lifts, the ring of certain taps, and other noises which aren't just notes played and those aren't as perceptible now. Perhaps that's what resolution is. 

For a factory stereo, let alone a toyota stereo this is fantastic sounding. It's a vast improvement over the last generation's premium sound system and I think it's perfect for pleasing the average listener. There is a lot of bass and mid trebble emphasis. Impact is really the subwoofer's job though. The door speakers are called on to play low, but they are not punchy which i find myself prefering. I could be imagining things or my reference could be off, but I feel there is a hole in the midrange response.


----------

